
Setting Gopath in GitHub Actions - laszlocloud
https://laszlo.cloud/setting-gopath-in-github-actions
======
laszlocloud
Hey folks, I'm very much looking forward for feedback as I'm lacking best
practices for Github Actions.

The presented approach is just the best solution I could find.. possibly there
are better ones.

